# Zinn Tri Bike



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

This is not my bike but I snapped a photo of it this past weekend at a triathlon I competed in. I had never seen a Zinn up close. This bike was spec'd with everything nice. No corners cut. Even with the huge headtube extension, the bike looked in proportion. The photos really do not do it justice. I did not see the rider but there were a couple of tall guys that looked over 6'4".


----------

